# Sono tutte zozze



## poliphili

Ciao amici,
Sto guardando Mamma Roma il film di Pasolini e lei arrabbiata contro il suo figlio innamorato con una "sgualdrina" dichiara che le donne "so' tutte zozze [sic?]". Non ho mai sentito questa parola che forse appartiene al dialetto romano. Mi potete aiutare? Come se scrive? E una parole unicamente romana?
Grazie!
J.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, poliphili.
Dal Treccani:
*sózzo* (roman. *zózzo*) agg. [lat. _sŭcĭdus_ (v. sucido), prob. per tramite del provenz. _sotz_]. – *1.* *a.* Sporco, lurido: _esser s. di fango_, _avere le mani s. di sangue_; _una cucina_, _una tovaglia s._; _avevano lasciato tutto sozzo_,_ un vero porcile_ (C. Levi). *b.* Per estens., estremamente sgradevole a vedersi, ripugnante: _un sozzo bubbone d’un livido paonazzo_ (Manzoni). *c.* ant. Brutto, deforme: _or poniamo che ella sia sozza_,_ el marito non le vuole bene_ (s. Bernardino). *2.* In senso fig., disonesto, moralmente turpe, osceno.


----------



## poliphili

Ecco! Grazie, Necsus )


----------



## Necsus

Prego.


----------



## bibiga

In questo casa intende che sono tutte delle poco di buono..
Non credo voglia dire né luride in senso di sporcizia..né oscene..ma semplicemente vogliose..peccaminose
Credo che zozze voglia dire questo, almeno in romanesco.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Vedi anche questa voce del dizionario inglese - italiano


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


bibiga said:


> poco di buono... vogliose... peccaminose


esattamente il "moralmente turpe" del Treccani *2*



 Brutta stregaccia zozza infame! (questa invece era proprio sporca)


----------



## bibiga

alfaalfa said:


> esattamente il "moralmente turpe" del Treccani *2*


No scusa alfa alfa..non sono d'accordo..
"Zozza" è una parola usata molto qui a Roma. ma probabilmente tu non vieni dalla capitale.
La traduzione più esatta sarebbe "porca".


----------



## alfaalfa

Probabilmente no. Verrò a risciacquare i panni in Tevere.
Ma sempre sor Treccani suggerisce tra gli altri significati di porca "donna disonesta, dissoluta, immorale" = "moralmente turpe" = zozza.  Dalle mie parti direbbero "lorda"(che significa anche sporca).  Un altro eufemismo per descrivere, tramite lo sporco fisico, la sporcizia dell'anima. Siamo sempre lì e diciamo la stessa cosa. O no?


----------



## bibiga

alfaalfa said:


> "moralmente turpe" = zozza.


No. Moralmente turpe non è zozza. Ma solo un romano può cogliere la differenza quindi sei perdonato/a!


----------



## dragonseven

bibiga said:


> In questo cas*o* intende che sono tutte delle poco di buono..
> Non credo voglia dire né luride in senso di sporcizia..né oscene..ma semplicemente vogliose..peccaminose
> Credo che zozze voglia dire questo, almeno in romanesco.


Ciao Bibiga,

con "... delle poco di buono" intendi dire «poco pudiche»?


bibiga said:


> {S}olo un romano può cogliere la differenza ...!


 Ho forti dubbi su questa affermazione.
Il termine in questione, che nella mia zona ha molto attecchito da qualche lustro, coincide per significato con quanto viene espresso nei versi di _Voglio una lurida_ degli _Articolo 31_, di Alessandro Aleotti, Vito Perrini e Fausto Cogliati, da _Messa di vespiri_, 1994.
Secondo te, non è cosí?


----------



## bibiga

dragonseven said:


> Ciao Bibiga,
> 
> con "... delle poco di buono" intendi dire «poco pudiche»?


 Non solo. Zozza ingloba tanti diversi significati. Una zozza è una donna a cui piace il sesso, è molto esplicita nei suoi desideri, fa spesso pensieri sconvenienti ed è probabilmente anche promiscua. Forse puoi pensare alla figura della cagna in calore...in senso metaforico. Pronta a farsi sollazzare da chicchessia....


----------



## alfaalfa

OK bibi ga, a questo punto devo crederti. Dovrò venire a prendere lezioni private da te per cogliere la differenza


----------



## bibiga

alfaalfa said:


> Dovrò venire a prendere lezioni private da te per cogliere la differenza


Forse..hahaha...ma in realtà spero che poliphili abbia capito cosa si intende con quella parola..
(bibiga..tutto attaccato )


----------



## alfaalfa

Oramai credo di sì
(alfalfa..tutto attaccato )


----------



## dragonseven

bibiga said:


> Non solo. Zozza ingloba tanti diversi significati. Una zozza è una donna a cui piace il sesso, è molto esplicita nei suoi desideri, fa spesso pensieri sconvenienti ed è probabilmente anche promiscua. Forse puoi pensare alla figura della cagna in calore...in senso metaforico. Pronta a farsi sollazzare da chicchessia....


 Mah, secondo me stiamo dicendo tutti la stessa cosa; mi sembra che l'unica differenza sia questa: tu ritieni il termine un esprimente di una condizione, mentre per noi altri esprime un comportamento.


----------



## bibiga

dragonseven said:


> tu ritieni il termine un esprimente di una condizione, mentre per noi altri esprime un comportamento.


Sì esatto. O una è zozza o non lo è. Non si può diventarlo.


----------



## Pietruzzo

poliphili said:


> lei arrabbiata contro il suo figlio innamorato con una "sgualdrina" dichiara che le donne "so' tutte zozze


Scusatemi ma alla fine bisogna dire che è un mezzo eufemismo per "sono tutte zoccole"


----------



## dragonseven

Pietruzzo said:


> Scusatemi ma alla fine bisogna dire che è un mezzo eufemismo per "sono tutte zoccole"


 Ma su questo Poliphili non aveva alcun dubbio: "zozza" = "sgualdrina". 
Piuttosto, egli ne chiedeva l'esatta ortografia e se fosse esclusivamente del romanesco o meno. E a ciò aveva già risposto, direi egregiamente, Necsus al #2.


----------

